# Mid 70s Royce Union 10 speed



## littleiker (May 2, 2007)

I would like websites to research what the exact bike is any help would be appreciated i got it for free   i spotted a sign saying *FREE BIKES* and there it was so any help wopuld be sweet and i am new to this vintage bike thing thanx


----------



## thebikeguy (May 2, 2007)

Do you have any pics. They are worth a thousand words.


----------

